
Browser extension that shows cognitive biases with every new tab - wgx
https://brainytab.com/
======
BrainyTab
Forgot to say: creator here - happy to answer any questions about BrainyTab :)

I wrote a blog post about why we built it, but I'll summarise it here.

A while ago, my wife and I became interested in Cognitive Biases and we wanted
my wife to do more digital marketing. We wanted to work together and after she
didn't let me buy a copy of the Cognitive Bias Codex because it wouldn't fit
our home, we decided to build a browser extension to get constant reminders
that these biases exist. Initially, we built MyCognitiveBias but then we had
feedback asking for more features and more topics. So we built BrainyTab and
added Mental Models and Dark Patterns and we're looking to add more (e.g. Game
Theory games).

Happy to answer any questions you guys might have.

Thanks

------
BrainyTab
Thanks for the mention @wgx.

